# Duct Tape!



## USPreppers (Dec 10, 2014)

Duct Tape and 9 other useful items around the house for survival


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Duct tape can fix a lot of issues.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

As the ******** say:
If it moves when it aint supposed to use Duct Tape
If it dont move when it should use..WD 40.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Red Green - The Official Red Green Web Site
This is all you need to know about duct tape.
Keep your head up and your stick on the ice,we're pulling for you.
If the women don't find you handsome at least let them find you handy


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Gimme duct tape and a hammer and I can fix anything.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

But be sure to get good Duct Tape. Some of the stuff called Duct Tape now days is pretty weak.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

If what ever falls off my body can't be duct taped or super glued back on I call a doctor.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Gimme duct tape and a hammer and I can fix anything.


Is this dork's name "anything"?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

That's an easy fix! Throw out in the trash and get a new one. Notice I said trash and not recycle bin. That can't be recycled.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Give me the damn duct tape and hammer. I will give it a go.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

If yer real good, you can make outfits like these, which are made entirely of duct tape. No idea why you would want to look like this, but still...


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

Duct tape his mouth shut so he can't read from the TelePrompTer and the fingers on his left hand so he can't sign more E orders. That's a good start!


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Alabama chrome!


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Makes for a great baby sitter too.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Its part of my hurrcaine preps. Can never have enough duct tape.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

That baby sitter picture made me think of a new way to get my grand children to hold the target still. It's really hard to get small groups when the kids are running all over the back forty.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hope thats photo chopped.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Duct tape may be good, but:
View attachment 10073


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Hmmmm. Duct tape....

Makeshift bandaid

Emergency clothing repair

Lint remover

Hose repair

Temporary roof shingle

Brain surgery

Temporary window crack repair

Tent patch

Tape your socks/pants to keep out ticks

Babysitter

Emergency shoe repair

Patch a leak

Flystrip

Bind a hostage

Replace lawn chair webbing

Tape ducts!!!


Whew! That's all I got for now.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Hmmmm. Duct tape....
> 
> Makeshift bandaid
> 
> ...


Brain Surgery??? You really are a MAN with Many talents, ARK!! :77:


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

USPreppers said:


> Duct Tape and 9 other useful items around the house for survival


twiddles thumbs.. waiting for the other 9 items...:sleeping:


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Here's a few I found:
View attachment 10074
View attachment 10075
View attachment 10076
View attachment 10077


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Handles. Non slip handles for axes, knives, etc. 
Also makes a convenient jar opener.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Here's a few I found:
> View attachment 10074
> View attachment 10075
> View attachment 10076
> View attachment 10077


Had to steal the fat boy. Sorry. He looks like somebody I know.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Kepp him around, if push came to shove, he could feed a family of six for a week. LOL


----------



## TJC357 (Mar 15, 2015)

I have several rolls of the Gorilla brand duct tape, I also keep some Zip Ties of various sizes and color, a couple of rolls of Electric Tape.


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

TJC357 said:


> I have several rolls of the Gorilla brand duct tape, I also keep some Zip Ties of various sizes and color, a couple of rolls of Electric Tape.


Couldn't agree more with this.


----------



## eferred (Mar 15, 2015)

I"ve never been impressed with the stuff. Gorilly tape is sticker and stronger. Fiberglass thread-reinforced packing tape is a lot tougher yet, but so sticky that if you let it twist or curl on you, you might as well cut off that piece, cause there's no fixing it. No tape is worth much under damp/cold conditions. I've had a job wherein I honestly used a full case of duct tape per day, for over a month (asbestos abatement and I was the guy charged with keeping the 2 layers of plastic sheeting 'up" in place, all over a high school.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Hope thats photo chopped.


It's a commercial for an orange company "Halo's". It's a snapshot of the commercial. I had to look twice lol


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> Red Green - The Official Red Green Web Site
> This is all you need to know about duct tape.
> Keep your head up and your stick on the ice,we're pulling for you.
> If the women don't find you handsome at least let them find you handy


Thanks for posting a link to my Possum Lodge mentor. Because................................................................

"I'm a man and I can change, I think", or something to that effect.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

slippy said:


> is this dork's name "anything"?


no, that is a nothing, can't fix nothing, it does not exist.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

topgun said:


> Thanks for posting a link to my Possum Lodge mentor. Because................................................................
> 
> "I'm a man and I can change, I think", or something to that effect.


"I'm a man, but I can change, if I have to, I guess."


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

What is wrong with you people wanting to duck tape peoples mouths shut? Uh, wait a sec, HEY JR. come here boy!!!!


----------



## haydukeprepper (Apr 28, 2013)

Duct tape fixed my marriage!


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

haydukeprepper said:


> Duct tape fixed my marriage!


It saved mine too, as soon as I could tackle her and get it over her mouth.


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Duct tape to patch a kayak and/or canoe. Dry them first, as it doesn't stick well. Nowadays, whenever I hear duct tape, I always think of the following: A client of mine decided she was going to kill herself one rainy evening. Went down to the hardware store and bought a cheap short length of garden hose and a roll of duct tape, drove out in the woods to an old log deck, and got to work. Stuck one end of the hose into the exhaust pipe, the other into the driver's side window, rolled it up and stuffed her jacket into the remaining gap. The hose kept pulling out as it was a cheap hose and wouldn't unroll very well, being a little cold out and all. Duct taped the hose into the exhaust pipe, but the pipe was rusty and dusty, and wet, so the tape didn't work too well. Hose kept pulling out. She kinda chuckled when she said that she used the whole roll of tape, looked like "a big silver basketball back there". Well, she finally got everything all set, and the car wouldn't start. Ran the battery down to nothing. Decided to jump off a cliff...no cliff within walking distance, and it was dark and sprinkling. Decided to climb a tree and jump out, but nothing around but buck brush, manzanita, and digger pines. So, she walked down hill to the creek, thinking she could drown herself. Being the tail end of a long drought, the crick was only muddy, sucked off her shoes and she lost them. Struggling back to the car (having decided by now that living was maybe easier than dying, tonight anyway) she got scratched up pretty good in the brush and boysenberry patch she was lost in for awhile, and, even though the poison oak was not in leaf, some of it got into the open cuts and started to work (when I met her calamine lotion was falling off of her in chunks). Her car was gone. Towed or stolen, it was gone. She finally made it back to town about dawn, used her last dollar for a bagel and a cup of tea. A deputy recognized her as a 5150 (danger to self and others) as friends worried had called the authorities (turns out the cops had towed her car and were setting up a search party when she turned up). With all the empathy and compassion and seriousness I could muster I told her that I thought this was one of the funniest stories I'd ever heard. She said "I know!!" and started laughing, too, lost all muscle control, collapsed on the floor, I fell over backward into this big hydrotherapy tub, the charge RN woke up and came in hollering "What is all this inappropriate laughter?". At clinical staffing at shift change I recommended she be discharged to outpatient status, and that was done. Last I heard she was doing quite well.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Gorilla tape is the BOMB!:bow:


----------



## jnichols2 (Mar 24, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> As the ******** say:
> If it moves when it aint supposed to use Duct Tape
> If it dont move when it should use..WD 40.


But, the only things in my toolbox are duck tape and a hammer.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Sorry, someone had to!!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Will have to differ with whoever said duct tape can fix anyhing. As anybody who ever drove old Ford pickups knows...it takes bailing wire to fix some things.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Sorry, someone had to!!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Hands behind your back each hand grasping the opposite bicep. Duct tape the hands to the bicep, and the wrists to the forearms. Then duct tape the two arms from bicep to bicep and around the torso. 

If your yelling becomes annoying then duct tape over the mouth and around the head from chin to the crown of the head... that's gonna hurt when it is pulled off.

If you kick or stomp then a bit more duct tape around the ankles and upper thigh holding your legs bent at the knees. Now a nice fashionable hood so you don't know what's coming next. 

I'll be gentle, I promise.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> will have to differ with whoever said duct tape can fix anyhing. As anybody who ever drove old ford pickups knows...it takes bailing wire to fix some things.


you forgot the chewing gum to go with the bailing wire!


----------

